# Weekly Competition 2022-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U' R U' R' U' F' R2 F R
*2. *R U' R' U R U' F R' F U' R
*3. *U R U' F' R' U R' U2 F U' R
*4. *U F R U' R' F2 U R U R U2
*5. *R' U2 R U R' F2 R U' R' F' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B D2 R' D2 R F2 L' B2 U' L R' F' L2 D2 R D2 B'
*2. *B L' F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B' R' D' F' D2 F2 U' F'
*3. *U' F2 B' U' D R F2 U F' L U2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R2
*4. *F L2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 D F R2 U' B' L U B L B' F'
*5. *F R2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B L' D' F L2 B R F R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' B2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' L D2 R' U' L2 B' R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U F2 Uw2 D L F2 B Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' Uw' R Fw B Rw' B U F2
*2. *F L U2 R D2 F B' D F R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 L' Fw2 Rw2 D B U Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 D B F' L' D2 Rw' L2 F R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 F
*3. *R D B U2 L B2 D2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 U R D2 F' L' F2 D' R' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R Fw2 R U' Fw2 L R Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Fw R F2 Uw Fw R' Uw' U Fw' U'
*4. *U2 D F2 R' U' L2 R2 B' D' L' B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 U F2 Rw2 F' R2 D F' Rw2 F2 Rw2 L' F' Rw' B R2 D2 Uw' Rw Fw2 D B2 Rw2 Fw
*5. *U' R' D' B2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R L2 F D' B U' F2 L F' U2 Uw2 R D L' R' Fw2 U2 D' Fw2 U' Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 U F U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U2 B F U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Rw2 U Dw' Lw' U' L B2 U' Rw F B2 Bw2 Rw' R' L' B Dw D2 Uw2 F' Bw2 Uw F' Rw' Bw Lw2 F Uw' F R F' B' U2 R2 B D2 U' R Fw2 Bw D' U Lw' Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw D' B U' F Bw Rw' D' F B' Fw2 Lw' Dw
*2. *Lw Uw' F' Uw Dw' U Lw U' L2 B' U' L Lw' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 D L Uw2 Dw2 U Rw2 Lw' U Rw2 Lw2 L' B' Dw' R' U' Fw Lw2 Rw Fw R' Rw' L Bw Rw2 D2 Dw L Lw R' B2 Bw2 Dw R2 B2 L' Uw Bw' U2
*3. *Uw B2 D2 Bw Lw' L2 D2 R' Lw Fw F Bw Dw Fw2 Uw F2 R' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw D Rw2 Bw U2 D' Bw Dw L2 D' Lw2 L' Rw2 D Lw2 R2 D2 Uw F' U2 L Bw' F L2 D L2 R2 Dw Rw R Dw' Uw Fw Rw Fw2 L Rw' B' Fw' U'
*4. *Dw2 Lw D B Lw' Rw2 L Uw2 Lw Dw' Fw' Uw2 D2 Lw B' Dw R2 L2 Bw D B Fw2 Lw R' B2 Dw2 L F' U' R Dw2 Bw F L' D Bw2 F' Fw2 D' R' Fw2 Dw F' Bw' Rw B2 Lw Bw F U D Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw B Bw L2 Dw2
*5. *Lw2 Fw' F B Bw Rw' F R2 B Fw2 Uw2 B' Lw' L' Dw L F U' F' D' Fw' Rw' Uw D R D2 Bw F R' B' Uw' R2 D Bw' F' Uw' L U Lw' Fw2 D2 Fw L' Uw2 Lw2 Uw U' L' Dw Uw' D2 U Fw2 L Uw Rw' R2 Fw' U Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Fw Uw2 Lw B U2 3Rw2 Dw Uw' B' R' Fw2 Lw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw Lw2 L2 B2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw Rw2 U2 3Fw Dw2 Lw Uw2 Dw2 F2 3Rw D 3Uw Bw2 F U Lw' 3Fw2 L' Fw' 3Rw' Uw2 Dw' Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw R2 F D2 Uw' F D2 3Fw' F2 D' L' 3Rw2 B Rw R2 F' 3Uw R' 3Rw B' Dw' 3Uw' Lw U' B' Bw2 Dw 3Fw' B2 R F2 Rw B2 3Fw' 3Rw'
*2. *Fw2 L2 F' 3Fw' 3Rw B 3Uw' U Dw R 3Fw2 Dw' Bw F2 Fw' Dw 3Uw L2 R Fw' D 3Uw' Bw Dw' 3Uw' D2 3Fw2 Bw F2 Rw2 B Fw2 Lw2 R' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw D' B Uw Dw2 F2 Lw Rw' Fw D R' L F D2 Bw' Dw' Rw 3Rw' B' Dw2 3Rw' B 3Uw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw U' D R' U2 Bw F' U' R 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw' L Lw2 R2 Fw2 U' B2
*3. *B2 F2 D Uw 3Rw' D2 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw' 3Fw Bw Dw' B' L2 3Rw2 Rw' Uw2 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw 3Rw Lw Bw' 3Fw2 D Bw2 3Uw' Uw D' 3Rw2 R' U2 R2 3Rw' Bw' F' Lw' Fw2 F2 D' Bw' R' D Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' L 3Rw Lw F2 U 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw 3Rw' Dw 3Rw Uw' Fw' U' D Lw' R2 L D L Rw B' Bw' D' 3Fw U Uw 3Fw Rw' R' Lw' 3Fw D
*4. *Uw L' Uw' L 3Uw' Uw Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw 3Fw U Uw 3Fw F2 Uw F L2 R F 3Fw2 L F 3Fw' Bw2 D2 Lw' F 3Rw B2 3Uw' D' U2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 3Rw' F' Bw Fw U Lw B2 R' Lw' B U2 3Uw F' Dw' D2 Rw 3Fw B' Dw B' Lw 3Fw B2 3Rw2 3Fw L2 D2 3Fw' Fw2 D' Lw Fw 3Rw Uw Rw 3Fw B F Lw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 D' Bw2
*5. *R Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 L2 B' R B U2 L' Rw' Bw2 Lw D2 L' Rw Dw2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 R U2 R' Rw B2 L D2 Fw Dw F' D' F Bw U R L2 F2 U' Bw2 U' Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw Lw2 F 3Rw2 R' Fw B Lw2 B' Lw Uw 3Rw' U' 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw R' B' Lw' L' Fw2 F B R2 B Uw' 3Uw' Fw2 R2 U Lw' 3Fw2 Uw2 B F2 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw R2 3Dw' Lw D' Lw2 3Uw 3Lw Bw Dw' R Lw' Rw' D2 B2 3Lw' L2 B 3Bw' 3Lw' Dw2 3Uw 3Lw D' 3Fw2 3Dw2 L' U 3Fw D 3Dw2 Rw2 D2 3Lw' L Bw2 3Bw2 Uw' Rw' F Uw2 Lw2 3Lw D2 3Bw' F2 U' Rw' B2 3Bw 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw' D2 Bw Rw' F2 3Fw R' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 D' Bw' 3Fw Rw D2 Fw 3Dw2 3Bw' Dw2 3Rw U' R 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 L Bw' 3Dw Uw2 U L' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Rw D2 3Fw' Dw Uw2 Rw 3Lw2 D Fw 3Uw' B2 F2 3Bw' 3Rw
*2. *3Fw2 Uw2 Lw' R 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw D2 U2 Bw2 3Uw Lw2 3Uw F Bw' 3Lw' Bw Fw' D' Uw Lw Uw2 3Dw' L B' 3Rw F 3Lw' Uw2 3Uw 3Fw Bw' Rw2 3Dw' U' 3Rw' Lw R' U2 B' 3Rw2 Lw Bw Uw' L2 Fw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 Bw F Lw Dw D2 3Lw2 Lw2 U' B' R' 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 R2 3Uw 3Fw' R 3Bw 3Uw Dw 3Lw' L2 3Fw2 3Rw' R' L2 Fw 3Dw2 L R2 Bw2 3Lw F2 R D R D2 Uw2 3Bw' 3Dw' Uw2 Rw2 3Dw 3Rw2 U' 3Dw Rw2 3Fw F Uw'
*3. *3Fw' 3Dw2 3Bw U L' 3Lw Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 Lw2 3Bw2 3Rw' Rw B2 3Rw2 F2 Uw L Uw B2 L' Fw2 Dw 3Bw' 3Fw2 Fw' B2 Lw 3Lw Uw2 Lw2 D' Bw2 Uw F' Lw D2 Lw' Bw 3Lw 3Uw Fw L Lw2 3Fw' R2 D2 L U2 3Bw L' Rw2 3Lw' Bw B2 U' Rw' R2 B' U2 Bw L' 3Bw' Dw2 F' Lw' Fw' Rw2 Lw U' Bw 3Fw2 Lw2 D 3Lw U2 3Bw2 F 3Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' Lw 3Dw' 3Fw D B2 3Bw2 Uw 3Fw F2 3Rw' Uw2 3Bw' Lw2 Fw' 3Dw Fw2 3Lw Lw' 3Bw
*4. *B2 3Lw' F2 3Rw Fw' 3Uw2 L2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw Bw B2 Rw 3Bw 3Dw2 3Uw R D' R 3Bw2 3Lw' B 3Rw' Fw D F' Rw2 3Dw' Bw' U Uw2 L' U2 3Bw2 Uw' R2 Dw Bw 3Uw' B2 Lw2 L2 Rw2 3Lw D' Bw Fw Rw2 R Uw U' F2 Lw F2 3Bw2 Uw Fw Uw B2 Rw' Bw2 D U 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Lw2 R F' Fw2 D' U2 Uw2 B2 F' Fw U' Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' B 3Dw 3Rw' F R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 3Lw' 3Rw B2 Uw2 D2 L' Uw2 3Dw Bw2 L2 3Dw' Fw
*5. *3Lw Fw' R 3Fw' L' Rw Lw2 R Bw2 Fw2 Lw' R2 L 3Fw' Bw2 Fw' 3Lw2 Lw' F 3Bw2 U' 3Uw' Fw L2 F' 3Rw U' 3Uw' B2 3Fw' Fw' Rw2 L2 3Fw' 3Dw' B2 Rw' U 3Fw2 Dw B 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 F Rw' Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Dw2 B 3Lw' U R' F' 3Uw L2 Uw' 3Bw2 Dw L 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw Bw B' F' Dw2 Rw Lw' Bw U Uw2 L Lw2 3Fw' B Dw 3Bw Bw2 F2 R' D' L Lw' B R 3Dw' Rw2 3Dw2 3Bw D2 Bw 3Bw' Fw 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F' U R' F R U R' U R2
*2. *R U2 R' U' R' U2 F U' R U R
*3. *U R' U2 F R' U' R U2 R' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 D F L U D' F R U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 L B L' Fw
*2. *L D2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 U L' F2 U2 F' D' R U L' U' B'
*3. *F' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D L D2 B2 L D' F2 R U' L2 B F Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F L' B2 D R D' L2 U R' F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 R2 F Uw2 L D2 Fw2 L Fw2 U R2 Uw2 R' F2 L2 Fw' Uw2 D2 L D' L Rw Fw' F2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw B2 x2
*2. *B U' F2 L' B2 R F' D B F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 F D' U2 B2 D Fw2 F' B2 Uw2 F2 Rw' R' U Rw2 U Fw Rw' Fw' U Fw U' D x' y
*3. *U2 F D' L U2 L2 B2 D R' D F2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 U Fw2 D' F2 Uw2 D R' D' Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw L' R U L2 U2 Fw' Rw D' Fw' U' D' F z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 F Bw' Lw' Dw' Uw' L2 Uw' L2 B Dw B2 L Uw' D Bw' D2 R F L' R' F U2 D' R Rw D' Fw L' Uw' D Lw Rw Uw2 L' D' U Uw2 F' Fw Uw' Fw2 R' Rw B2 R2 Rw' Lw' D2 Uw2 U Fw R F2 U2 Rw L R B Dw 3Fw 3Uw2
*2. *Uw' F' L Bw' B2 Dw D R2 D Rw' B2 Dw R D2 U B2 F' Uw' Rw' Fw' L U Uw' B' Rw R Dw' Fw R2 Uw2 U' R2 Fw' Dw2 F2 U Lw' D' F2 U Bw' D2 U' Rw D' U Lw2 D' Dw R2 Dw B' U Lw2 F2 Fw R2 Rw Lw2 3Uw2
*3. *Uw F Lw2 Fw D' Rw' D' B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw R Lw2 B Fw Rw2 D U2 L' B2 Fw' D' R' Rw' Lw2 Bw' F' R' U Uw2 F' L U' L' Rw' D2 L2 Uw Lw' B R' Rw' B2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' R' Lw B' R Rw F' Rw2 R Bw Dw' F' Lw2 D 3Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' 3Fw' Uw' B' R2 3Uw' U2 F2 Uw' 3Rw' Bw' F2 Uw2 3Uw Rw 3Fw2 3Uw2 U2 B Lw' D' F Fw' 3Uw2 Rw Bw2 U Fw2 B2 3Uw2 3Rw B2 L Bw' R2 U2 Fw2 B' Dw B' 3Fw2 D Uw' Lw' Fw L2 3Fw Rw' D Bw' 3Fw Rw2 Dw Lw 3Fw' F' Rw R2 D2 B' 3Uw' F' 3Uw' Bw2 Dw 3Rw 3Fw F B' Bw2 Lw2 3Fw2 R2 Lw 3Fw Bw2 3Rw2 Lw' Rw' D2 x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' F Lw Uw2 3Lw Uw 3Fw Uw2 U 3Uw Dw R' D' R' D Uw2 3Dw' 3Rw' L' 3Dw U Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 R2 Rw2 3Dw 3Uw 3Lw Uw R2 3Lw Fw 3Fw' U F2 U2 Uw B 3Rw2 3Fw U' L' 3Lw2 Rw F 3Rw2 Fw' F2 Bw2 Uw2 3Dw 3Uw2 R2 3Bw 3Lw2 D Dw' 3Bw U' B 3Dw U 3Fw 3Rw' R2 D' 3Uw' Rw2 3Bw 3Uw 3Dw Dw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Rw' Lw2 B2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Bw2 R' B Rw' U' R2 U Lw' F' 3Uw2 Uw Lw 3Rw Uw L Dw' Bw2 x2 y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 R B2 R2 B L2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' D R F' U B Uw2
*2. *U L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B' U' R B L U2 R U L2 D R' F' Uw'
*3. *U F D R2 D2 U2 R2 U' L D B2 R2 B' R U' F L F Rw2 Uw'
*4. *B R2 U L' F L' F' R' F2 U2 B D2 B U2 B L2 F2 B' U2 Rw Uw
*5. *U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' L' U2 L' B' R' U2 L' U2 R F2 L F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*6. *R L2 F R2 F D2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 L D2 L2 B' L D' Rw2 Uw
*7. *U2 F U R F' D2 F' R2 B L2 F R2 L F2 R' D B' U B Rw Uw
*8. *D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D B2 L F' L' F' L2 Uw'
*9. *B L2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 U L' D F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 L' Fw Uw'
*10. *D' R' F' U R F' L' B D R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L' D2 Rw'
*11. *D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 B' D2 L' D B2 L U R2 F' U2 R' Uw'
*12. *B2 R' U' R2 B2 U2 L U2 L U2 B2 D F2 R D2 U2 B' L B Rw' Uw2
*13. *B' U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 D R U F' R D2 R2 F' R' U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*14. *L2 U' L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' U R' U' F U' L' B' F' D' Fw'
*15. *U R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 L U L2 D F D L2 D' F2 U' F Rw' Uw
*16. *U' L' F' U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 B' U R B F2 R2 U2 F R Fw'
*17. *R L D B U2 F2 B D L B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*18. *R2 U R F2 D' F' B U2 R' B' U2 D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 Rw'
*19. *L' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 B R B L' R F D' B' D
*20. *F2 D' F L2 B2 F2 D F2 D U L F2 U2 R2 U B D' U2 Fw'
*21. *L' U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 D R' F2 R' U' R2 D L2 B R2 F' Rw' Uw
*22. *R2 B2 L B D' R2 D R F2 B2 L' F2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 B D Fw' Uw
*23. *L D2 F U B2 L2 U' D2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L F2 B D2 Rw' Uw
*24. *B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B L' U' L' D' L2 U B L B2 L Fw Uw2
*25. *D B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 F' D' L F D2 L2 F R D F U2 Fw'
*26. *B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' F' D L2 D' F2 R B L' R2 U' Fw' Uw'
*27. *B2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R' F2 B' L' R2 B D' L2 R D' B' D Rw2 Uw'
*28. *F' D2 L F L' D F D' R' D B2 R F2 R' F2 U' Rw Uw'
*29. *B' R L D R' L B2 U' R' F' R2 U D B2 R2 D L2 U Rw2 Uw'
*30. *U' R' B2 L' U B2 L' B2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F R2 L B2 Rw Uw
*31. *D' L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R' F D' B U' L' U L' B2 U F2 L2 Uw
*32. *R' D2 F R' D2 U2 L D2 L R' D2 F' U' B R U' F D' Rw' Uw
*33. *R B' L2 U R' L' F B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 L F2 Rw2 Uw2
*34. *D' F B2 R' U R2 U2 L2 D B' F2 D2 R' L2 F2 R' U2 D2 R' F' Rw' Uw'
*35. *B' U2 L U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R D2 L' B' L2 B' F2 U2 Fw' Uw
*36. *L F L D' B L D2 B2 U2 F' D U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F D2 Fw
*37. *U' B2 D R' F' U2 B' D R' L B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 L2 Uw'
*38. *F U2 L2 B U' B R' D R' U F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 Fw
*39. *U L2 D' F' U F U R2 B2 D' F' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 Rw Uw'
*40. *R' B U B2 U B2 U' F2 D U' L B2 R B D U' L F' U2
*41. *D' F R' L' U2 F2 L2 D B U' R D2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 F B' Rw' Uw'
*42. *D2 B R' F U L F' D F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L B L2 Fw' Uw
*43. *U2 R F B2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 F L2 F L' F' U' B' Rw' Uw2
*44. *U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B L D R B L' U' F' D' B' F2 U' Fw Uw2
*45. *F2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R B F2 R D U' B D Fw' Uw'
*46. *D L B2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 R2 B R2 U B' R2 U' Rw2
*47. *F U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R' D' U2 F' D F2 U L' R2 B R' Uw
*48. *F R F2 B2 L2 D' R U2 B2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B U2 F L' U Rw2 Uw
*49. *B D2 L' R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' B' D2 L2 B F2 L' F2 L' Uw2
*50. *D' B2 D' F U F' B' U R2 L' F R2 U F2 U L2 U D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*51. *D' B' D2 F D2 U2 B D2 F' D F2 R' D' L2 F2 R B U' L Fw
*52. *U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' U L' U2 L' D F2 D' L D2 L2 U B' R Fw Uw2
*53. *B' D L2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U B R' F' L F' D U2 Rw Uw2
*54. *L' U' L2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D R B' D B D2 U' B' F' R B2 Rw2 Uw2
*55. *B U' R2 B L' U' F2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 R' F2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *B R D2 R' F2 L' D2 L' F2 D' L D2 L U' F U' R' Fw Uw
*57. *B D2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 U' B U R B2 D' U B R F' D Rw2 Uw
*58. *U2 D R' B' R2 U' B' L D' L2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*59. *L2 B D F2 L B2 U2 L U2 L F2 R' F D' L' U' L' B2 U' Rw' Uw'
*60. *D' L' F' U R' D2 R B' F2 U2 R B2 R2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' Fw Uw'
*61. *U' L F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U' B L' B2 D U R' F D' Rw
*62. *F2 U' R2 U' L2 D R D' L B R2 D2 F2 D R' D2 F D
*63. *U B' D' R D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' B' L' F2 D' U2 R
*64. *F R' D2 B2 U R' L' D2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B' U Fw Uw
*65. *R F U2 D2 R L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 F D2 B2 U L D2 Rw' Uw2
*66. *D B2 F D' L2 B2 F2 U L D U2 R F D2 F2 D' F D Fw' Uw
*67. *L2 F' R2 B U2 B D2 L' B2 D' L' U R F2 R2 U F D' Fw' Uw
*68. *B2 R' B2 D' B' F' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 B2 U' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 D' Rw' Uw'
*69. *B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 R U' L2 D2 F' U B' Rw
*70. *U2 B U' F2 D2 B F U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B' D2 F' L R F' Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U B' L B2 R2 B' U2 R2 D R2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F'
*2. *L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' R D B F D2 R' B' F U2 B L
*3. *F2 B' U' D2 L' U2 L' U2 B U' D B2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 F2
*4. *L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' U B' D2 B L2 U' L R' U B
*5. *R2 B' R2 L' U' L U B' R F2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U' F2 D' L R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B' D' F' D L2 R2 D
*2. *U' F' U2 R' B D' B L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 R F2 B2 R2 D' B2
*3. *L B' L U2 D' B2 D2 B L D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B
*4. *B' F' D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D' R2 D2 F L' U2 L2 U' L' U
*5. *F L F' U F2 D' B U2 R2 L D' B L2 D2 F B2 D2 R2 F' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D B' R2 D2 F2 U R F R2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 U' L' D2
*2. *L F' U' B L' B2 R2 B R2 D F B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2
*3. *B2 R2 U L2 B D2 B' L F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2
*4. *F' L2 D2 F D2 B L2 F L' R' U' B U2 L2 B' D R' B2 D
*5. *D2 U L2 B R2 D2 B R2 B' R2 U' F R' D2 U2 R2 D2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' F R' U R' L2 F L' B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 B L' D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' R U' L B2 R2 B' R F' D B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 R' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' U' D2 R D' F' B' R B2 U F' U D B2 D2 F2 D B2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R U' R F' R' U' F U2 F
*3. *L D L' F' B' U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R2 F' R
*4. *B' U' L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F R' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D B D2 U' Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 U Rw' B Uw2 F Rw' Uw Fw' L' U2 Rw2 Uw2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R'
*3. *B' U L F R' F' R' D L B2 L2 B2 D L2 U B' R
*4. *L' F2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 R D B R' F B' L' B' Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 D F2 R' D' R2 Uw2 U' Fw' U2 R' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw D2 F Uw2 B U'
*5. *F R' L2 Rw2 F' Lw Bw2 Lw Fw Lw' L2 F2 B' Rw' U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 R' Bw' U' F' Rw Fw' Dw D' Lw' B L' Dw' Lw Rw' R' Fw' L' R' Rw' Uw' R' U' Fw2 L Fw2 D' Dw Uw R L F2 D Fw2 R Uw D' Dw2 Fw L2 Fw' U' Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U' F' U' F' U R U' R2
*3. *L F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U L' D2 U2 B' L' B R' D' R2 F'
*4. *U' B D' R F2 L' B D F' R2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 R Uw2 F2 B' R Fw2 Uw2 L B2 R2 U2 D Fw2 D2 R Uw' B' Rw' Fw' D Fw F' Uw L2
*5. *Fw Rw Bw' D2 Bw' B' R' Dw Fw L Dw2 D2 R' Rw2 Lw' D Lw' D' U' L Fw2 Bw' D Lw2 R2 Fw Dw F2 Bw2 R' Lw Rw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw B Bw' Uw' R Rw' U F Bw' Dw' Lw' R2 U' L Bw2 Rw' R2 B' Bw' L' Rw2 D' L B Rw2
*6. *Dw' U2 Lw' L Uw2 Rw B D' R Rw2 3Rw 3Uw2 L2 Bw2 B' Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw2 Uw2 R L' U2 L2 U' Lw2 Uw' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 R2 3Fw' Lw U 3Fw2 Bw Dw2 B D' R2 B' U' R Dw2 3Fw Lw F' Fw2 Bw 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw2 L' R 3Uw' R F2 Uw' Bw2 B' L F2 Bw' R2 Uw2 D' R2 F2 Uw' U' Dw R Rw2 Uw2 D Lw 3Fw Fw Lw D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' F U2 F U' R' U2 R2 U' R'
*3. *R2 D F' L B2 R L D' B R D2 L2 U' D' L2 B2 U2 L
*4. *B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B D L2 B2 U2 R' B L2 F' L D2 Rw2 U F2 R D' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 L B2 R F Rw2 Fw D Fw R U' Uw Rw Uw2 D' Fw' R2
*5. *Lw2 R' D' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw' F2 Dw' D2 R' B' Rw2 F2 R D L Uw2 L Uw F2 Fw L U L D' F2 Bw2 Lw' Fw' R' F2 Dw' R Bw Dw' Uw2 F Rw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 R' L Bw' L' Fw2 F L2 Rw' Lw B' Fw2 D2 L
*6. *Dw Fw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 U2 Lw D2 F B' R' Lw 3Fw R2 Uw 3Rw2 Fw R 3Uw' Dw R' 3Uw Uw2 Bw Uw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw' B2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 R U' 3Fw2 F2 Rw' F' L Uw' L' F2 L2 B R2 L Lw2 B Lw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Uw R2 Fw 3Uw U Uw Rw 3Fw' Bw2 Uw U' Dw 3Fw2 L' 3Uw2 3Fw2 R2 3Rw' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 R' Lw U R2 Uw D' 3Uw 3Rw'
*7. *Fw 3Fw' R Rw2 Uw 3Lw L Fw2 B' Bw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw R2 F2 L 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 B2 U2 F2 Bw2 Uw2 D 3Dw' 3Lw2 F' 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Uw B' Fw2 L F' Fw D' B2 R 3Fw2 B2 F Fw U Lw2 3Uw U R' B' Lw2 Fw2 3Rw Lw L' Bw Dw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' D2 B2 Rw 3Fw2 U' 3Rw' 3Lw U R2 F' 3Fw2 Fw U 3Uw' Lw Fw' 3Dw B2 R2 Dw' D' B 3Uw 3Dw2 D2 Lw Dw' 3Lw2 B2 3Rw2 3Lw2 U' Lw' B 3Bw2 3Rw D2 3Bw Uw

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR6+ DL6+ UL2- U1- R4+ D1- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R5- D5+ L1- ALL5+ DR DL
*2. *UR2+ DR1+ DL5+ UL5+ U1- R0+ D1+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R5- D2- L4- ALL2- UR DL
*3. *UR0+ DR3+ DL3+ UL4- U6+ R1- D6+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R4+ D3+ L3+ ALL2- DR
*4. *UR6+ DR2- DL2- UL4- U3- R1+ D6+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U1+ R0+ D2+ L3- ALL1- UL
*5. *UR5- DR2- DL1+ UL3- U1- R2- D4+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R6+ D3- L1+ ALL3+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B' L U' B' U R' L U B' l' b'
*2. *R U' L R' B U L R' B' R' L' u' l' r'
*3. *R' B' L R' L' R' L' B' R B' R l r
*4. *L B' U' R' B U L' R' U' B' R u l' r' b
*5. *L' B' U B U' B' U' B' L' R' U' u' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,-3)
*2. *(1,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,-4) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0)
*3. *(-5,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-2) /
*4. *(-2,3) / (-4,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,-4) /
*5. *(-3,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L U' B' L' U R B L R' U
*2. *L R L B U B U' B R' B' R'
*3. *U R U L U' L U B' U R L
*4. *L U R' B' R U L U' R' B U'
*5. *L R B L B U L' U R' B U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BL2 flip R U2 F2' R F L2' flip F2' R L2' BR2' U2' F2' BL' L2' U2' F2' U2 R U' F' U' R2' U F R2'
*2. *L' flip BL' BR2' R2 BL2 L2 BR2' U' flip BR' BL L2 U' BL' L' BL2 U F2' R2 F2 U R2' U2' R2 F R F2 R2'
*3. *flip U R F' R2' U2' F2' BR' R2' flip L2' BL2' U BR2' BL2' L BR BL2' U2 R2 F2' U' R' U R2' F2' R U F R2'
*4. *R2' L2 flip BR U' R2 BL BR' U R' flip U L BR2' U BL2' L' U2 BR' BL U2 R2 F R F U F' R' U2' R2' F'
*5. *flip U' F2' R2 L2 F2' BL' U flip U2 BL2' L BL2' BR2 U' L2' BL U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U' R2' U2' F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U
*3. *R' B U R F2 B D2 B R' B L2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R'
*4. *L2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 L D B F' D2 R2 U' L U2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L D2 Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw U' Rw2 F B2 R2 U' Rw U Fw' Uw' L2 Uw'
*5. *U' Dw' Rw2 B2 L2 Bw Rw Uw2 Fw Dw2 R2 D B' Rw2 L' D2 R' Dw Bw U Bw Lw Rw2 F2 L Rw2 Uw R Lw Uw R Lw2 Dw B2 Uw B R2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 Uw Dw2 U' L2 Dw B2 Fw F' Uw2 Bw' Rw Uw U Fw Dw' Uw2 Bw' L F R2
*OH. *U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R U F' L' F U2 F' U B'
*Clock. *UR4- DR3+ DL0+ UL4+ U1+ R1+ D5- L1+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R0+ D2+ L3- ALL1- DR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R' B L' R' L' R' U L' R' B' l' b
*Square-1. *(3,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *L R B' L B L' R' L' B' L B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F f F' f l r' f L B L' R' B L R F L
*2. *F' L l L l b B F L R B F L
*3. *b' l' f F' r b' l f R' B L' R B F' L' F
*4. *L B' b B' b f l' f' L B R F' L R' F
*5. *L' b f' l' b r' f l r B' L' B' L' B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Bw' U' B' Lw' R Lw' Rw' U' L' R B' Uw' Bw Uw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw Lw' l' r'
*2. *Uw U Lw L R B' Lw' Rw Bw L R Bw Rw' Bw Uw Bw Uw' Bw Uw' u' l' r' b
*3. *Lw R' Uw' L Rw R' Bw' U' B' Uw' L' Rw' Uw Bw' Rw Uw' Bw Lw' l' b
*4. *Uw Bw L' B Uw Lw U L' R' Lw Bw U Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Lw' u r'
*5. *L' Uw R B Uw R B' Rw' B Bw' Uw' Rw Uw Lw' Uw' Bw Rw u' r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R U2 L D2 R U R U R D L D2 L U L D R U2 R D R U2 L D L U R2 D L D2 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R D L U L D2 R U3 R2 D2 L U2 L2 D3 R U3 L D R3 U L2 D R2 D L D L U R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L2 U2 R D L D2 R3 U L U R D L U L D L D R2 U L2 D R3 U2 L U R D2 L2 U R D L U2 L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 D L U3 R D2 L U R2 U R D L U L D R D2 L2 U2 R U R D2 R U2 L D3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U3 L D L U R D3 R U2 R U L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 D L2 U L D R U R U R D L D R U L U L2 D R U2 L D R U R2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' D B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L D2 F2 R D R' F' L R2 D U B' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' R2 U2 R D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 U B' D' L' U2 F U' L U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 L2 U2 L U D' R2 U R' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' B L2 D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L B' D' U2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 U R2 U L U2 F' L2 B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' L2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F2 U R' D R B L2 D2 U' F' U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 R U2 D F' D B2 U B U' B2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 B2
*2. *U2 F U' R2 L F L2 U' B' L' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' D' R'
*3. *B' U L2 D B' D R' U R2 B' L' F2 R2 L' D2 R D'
*4. *R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' U2 L U R2 F' R B' L' D2
*5. *F' L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R B' D R B2 U' R D2 F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UB LB UL UF UR UB UR RF UR UF UL LB UB UL RF UF UL RF RB UB LB LF UL LF UL UF UR UB LB UB RB UR LF DR DF RF UR UB RB DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UL UB UR+2 UB UR-2 LF+2 DF LF-2 UF+ DR+ RF+2 UF- UB LB+2
*2. * UB UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UR LB UL RF UR UF UL UB UL LB UB UR LB RF UR UB RB LF UL UB UR UF RB UB UR UL RB UB LF UL UF UB DF LF DL DB DF LF DL LB UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ LF+2 UL DF DR-2 DB+2 DR+2 DB-2 UB UL+2 RB-2
*3. * UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UF UB UL UB LB UL UB UR UL RF UF UR UF UB LB UB UR UF LB RB UR UF UL UB UR RB LF UL UF UL UB RB UR DB DL DR DB RB UB UL LF DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UB+ LB UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2 DB+ RB+ DL-
*4. * UR UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UR UF UB UL LB UL UF UR RF UR UF UB UL UB LB RF UR UF UL RF RB UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UB LF UL DB RB DL DR RB UB LB DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 RF+2 DB+2 LB+2 DL+ LB UB+2
*5. * UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UF LB UB LB UB UL LB UL RF UF UR UB RF UF RF RB UB UR UF UL UF LF UL UF UR UL RB LF DB RB DB DR RB UB DF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR RB UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 DF- RF UR UB+2 RF+2 DL+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U' L U F R U R' U' F' L U' L' R' F' R U L R' F' L F' L' R' L F R' F' R U' R L' B' L' U' BL F L U'
*2. *U' L' R U R F R F L F U B BL L BL' L' B' U R L' F' U' F' R F' U F' R F' L' U B' BL' B U' BR R D' R'
*3. *L' U L' B L BL L' BL' B' U' L U L' F R U R' U' F' L' U F' R' F L' R F R' L' R' L' F B BR' F U R' F BR
*4. *D BR' D' R F D BR' D' F' BR' F' D' F D BR F R F' R L U L R' U R' L' F R' F' U L' F' D' BR U' B' R F B
*5. *U L U B BL L BL' L' B' L U B L BL L' BL' B' L' U' L' U' R' U' L' F L' U F' L U R' L' BR D L' R' BR' B R BR


----------



## qwr (Apr 30, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2



seems most people found the very fast solution for solve 5 with I assume the green first layer
my execution was 
z x' R' U2 F // layer
(R U R' U') (R' F R F') U' // OLL


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2022)

Results for week 17: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Ash Black, and RP_Cubed!

*2x2x2*(156)
1.  1.35 Charles Jerome
2.  1.37 Yo123
3.  1.43 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.55 asacuber
5.  1.59 Luke Garrett
6.  1.63 BrianJ
7.  1.96 alyzsnyzs
8.  1.98 leomannen
9.  2.14 darrensaito
10.  2.21 Magdamini
11.  2.27 Ianis the cuber
12.  2.29 MrKuba600
13.  2.33 RP_Cubed
14.  2.36 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  2.40 tsutt099
16.  2.48 TheDubDubJr
17.  2.54 Zeke Mackay
18.  2.59 turtwig
18.  2.59 DGCubes
20.  2.61 Ash Black
21.  2.72 cubingintherain
21.  2.72 Cuber2s
23.  2.85 Tues
24.  2.91 NewoMinx
25.  2.92 cuberkid10
26.  2.94 dycocubix
27.  2.97 edsch
28.  2.99 CornerTwisted
29.  3.04 Nuuk cuber
30.  3.05 Imsoosm
31.  3.09 Carter-Thomas
32.  3.11 Antto Pitkänen
33.  3.14 baseballjello67
34.  3.15 EvanWright1
35.  3.18 Ontricus
36.  3.21 vishwasankarcubing
37.  3.22 Shaun Mack
38.  3.23 Hayden Ng
39.  3.27 tJardigradHe
40.  3.29 agradess2
41.  3.33 BradenTheMagician
42.  3.34 Calumv 
43.  3.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  3.37 bennettstouder
45.  3.38 Calcube
46.  3.41 ARSCubing
47.  3.43 any name you wish
48.  3.44 Sphericality
49.  3.48 quing
50.  3.51 sigalig
51.  3.54 Camerone Chin
52.  3.62 eyeballboi
53.  3.64 trangium
54.  3.71 Christopher Fandrich
55.  3.83 Aleksandar Dukleski
56.  3.85 gsingh
57.  3.86 Jammy
58.  3.93 BMcCl1
59.  3.96 WoowyBaby
60.  3.97 Josiah Blomker
61.  4.01 Icecube77
62.  4.02 TheReasonableCuber
63.  4.03 abhijat
64.  4.05 Aussie Saad
64.  4.05 qT Tp
66.  4.06 Cubey_Tube
67.  4.08 beabernardes
68.  4.09 Fred Lang
69.  4.13 Cale S
70.  4.15 Alpha cuber
71.  4.18 hah27
72.  4.19 Dylan Swarts
73.  4.20 Cooki348
74.  4.23 Jaco Momberg 
75.  4.26 VectorCubes
76.  4.34 ichcubegerne
77.  4.38 hydynn
78.  4.39 stanley chapel
79.  4.40 Aadil ali
80.  4.42 tommyo11
81.  4.45 Utkarsh Ashar
82.  4.47 Loffy8
83.  4.50 The Cubing Fanatic
84.  4.52 That1Cuber
85.  4.57 Jay Cubes
86.  4.61 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
87.  4.63 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  4.66 nigelthecuber
89.  4.68 lumes2121
89.  4.68 TheKaeden10
91.  4.70 Gan11Cuber
92.  4.80 theit07
93.  4.84 d2polld
94.  4.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
95.  4.95 Poorcuber09
96.  4.97 parkertrager
96.  4.97 WHACKITROX
98.  5.04 Peter Preston
98.  5.04 revaldoah
100.  5.07 Homeschool Cubing
101.  5.16 JustGoodCuber
102.  5.17 qwr
103.  5.22 DynaXT
104.  5.33 toinou06cubing
105.  5.34 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
106.  5.35 Liam Wadek
107.  5.36 abunickabhi
108.  5.39 Li Xiang
109.  5.59 Oliver Pällo
110.  5.72 2019ECKE02
111.  5.76 White KB
112.  5.89 Parke187
113.  5.91 cuberswoop
114.  6.01 rubix guy
115.  6.05 Theoruff
116.  6.07 user10086
117.  6.13 Mike Hughey
117.  6.13 rdurette10
119.  6.16 HiroshiCubes
120.  6.29 CT-6666
121.  6.33 Abram Grimsley
122.  6.35 KellanTheCubingCoder
123.  6.75 GooseCuber
124.  6.83 rubiksboy0710
125.  6.84 MaxwellCobb
126.  6.89 Hyperion
127.  6.97 gancubethebest
128.  7.17 pb_cuber
129.  7.37 Luke Solves Cubes
130.  7.72 hebscody
131.  7.83 Geneva
132.  8.04 Jrg
133.  8.11 falsnn
134.  8.29 Rubika-37-021204
135.  8.30 Sellerie11
136.  8.44 Fisko
137.  8.84 kflynn
138.  9.27 Kgcubers
139.  9.37 TheFlyingDuck
140.  9.55 tungsten
141.  9.56 redpineappleman
142.  9.68 Caden Fisher
143.  9.79 Beckham
144.  10.09 ican97
145.  10.13 Aluminum
146.  10.84 thomas.sch
147.  11.94 Jacck
148.  12.22 kvineeta
149.  13.06 Krökeldil
150.  13.65 Mr Cuber
151.  15.28 MatsBergsten
152.  16.21 MazeHew
153.  17.14 FH1986
154.  18.40 ShortStuff
155.  23.16 mahdi is a cuber 
156.  30.14 Panagiotis Christopoulos


*3x3x3*(212)
1.  6.37 Luke Garrett
2.  7.12 Shaun Mack
3.  7.18 Yo123


Spoiler



4.  7.55 RP_Cubed
5.  7.72 gsingh
6.  7.78 darrensaito
7.  7.87 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.89 Charles Jerome
9.  8.00 Carter-Thomas
10.  8.09 lilwoaji
11.  8.12 asacuber
12.  8.24 BrianJ
13.  8.32 David ep
14.  8.36 tJardigradHe
15.  8.44 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  8.48 SpeedyReedy
17.  8.52 PeterH2N
18.  8.59 MrKuba600
19.  8.61 NoahCubing
19.  8.61 Ash Black
21.  8.69 NewoMinx
21.  8.69 Christopher Fandrich
23.  8.70 dycocubix
24.  8.72 cubingintherain
25.  8.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  8.79 tsutt099
27.  8.82 Ianis the cuber
28.  8.85 parkertrager
29.  8.86 PratikKhannaSkewb
30.  8.89 vishwasankarcubing
31.  8.91 rubix guy
32.  9.01 FishyIshy
33.  9.06 cuberkid10
34.  9.07 GenTheThief
35.  9.08 eyeballboi
36.  9.10 Magdamini
37.  9.11 Boris McCoy
38.  9.18 Camerone Chin
39.  9.21 EvanWright1
40.  9.23 Cale S
41.  9.27 Tues
42.  9.28 alyzsnyzs
43.  9.32 BradenTheMagician
44.  9.35 VectorCubes
45.  9.49 Cuber2s
46.  9.56 qaz
47.  9.69 agradess2
48.  9.71 remopihel
49.  9.78 ichcubegerne
50.  9.83 MartinN13
51.  9.86 TheDubDubJr
52.  9.87 leomannen
53.  9.96 abhijat
54.  10.00 Icecube77
55.  10.02 edsch
56.  10.06 Liam Wadek
56.  10.06 G2013
58.  10.09 The Cubing Fanatic
59.  10.15 Oliver Pällo
60.  10.38 Hayden Ng
61.  10.44 JakeAK
62.  10.65 Antto Pitkänen
63.  10.66 Dylan Swarts
64.  10.78 hah27
65.  10.81 Jammy
65.  10.81 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  10.86 Ontricus
68.  10.89 Cubixy
69.  10.90 d2polld
69.  10.90 TheReasonableCuber
71.  10.93 Fred Lang
72.  10.96 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  11.12 BMcCl1
73.  11.12 Cubey_Tube
75.  11.13 Cooki348
76.  11.18 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
77.  11.22 DGCubes
78.  11.25 Nuuk cuber
79.  11.27 20luky3
80.  11.29 PCCuber
81.  11.31 sigalig
82.  11.36 toinou06cubing
83.  11.43 Imsoosm
84.  11.55 quing
85.  11.59 turtwig
86.  11.75 trangium
87.  11.76 lumes2121
88.  11.84 Gan11Cuber
88.  11.84 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
90.  11.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
91.  11.88 Peter Preston
92.  12.02 beabernardes
93.  12.05 Riddler97
94.  12.08 2019ECKE02
95.  12.15 tommyo11
96.  12.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
97.  12.29 Cody_Caston
98.  12.30 Timona
98.  12.30 Parke187
100.  12.33 Maxematician
101.  12.35 RifleCat
102.  12.43 TheSilverBeluga
103.  12.45 buzzteam4
103.  12.45 abunickabhi
105.  12.52 xyzzy
106.  12.61 Winfaza
107.  12.62 chancet4488
108.  12.69 Calumv 
109.  12.83 brad711
110.  12.94 baseballjello67
111.  12.95 Alpha cuber
112.  12.98 toastedcuber
113.  13.00 Aadil ali
114.  13.16 Jay Cubes
115.  13.41 Pyratechnics
116.  13.42 Sphericality
117.  13.55 pizzacrust
118.  13.61 ican97
119.  13.70 bennettstouder
120.  13.72 lucyd266
121.  13.80 Loffy8
122.  13.82 superkitkat106
123.  14.07 SpeedyOctahedron
124.  14.30 dhafin
125.  14.54 CrispyCubing
126.  14.69 Lvl9001Wizard
126.  14.69 White KB
128.  14.71 epride17
129.  14.83 ARSCubing
130.  14.96 WoowyBaby
131.  15.07 DynaXT
132.  15.10 Josiah Blomker
133.  15.14 Calcube
134.  15.20 breadears
135.  15.45 Jaco Momberg 
136.  15.48 cuberswoop
137.  15.66 CornerTwisted
138.  15.80 qT Tp
139.  15.84 RyanSoh
140.  16.30 rdurette10
141.  16.37 Aussie Saad
142.  16.86 MaxwellCobb
143.  16.98 Sellerie11
144.  17.04 stanley chapel
145.  17.05 Luke Solves Cubes
146.  17.20 LittleLumos
147.  17.31 pb_cuber
148.  17.37 Li Xiang
149.  17.61 KellanTheCubingCoder
150.  17.70 Abram Grimsley
151.  17.86 TheKaeden10
152.  17.99 hebscody
153.  18.02 revaldoah
154.  18.03 Kal-Flo
155.  18.12 nigelthecuber
156.  18.15 Cubing Forever
157.  18.35 That1Cuber
158.  18.37 hydynn
159.  18.47 Homeschool Cubing
160.  18.53 padddi
161.  18.54 Hyperion
162.  18.70 CT-6666
163.  19.21 kumato
164.  20.06 WHACKITROX
165.  20.25 Jrg
166.  20.69 qunbacca
167.  20.77 Geneva
168.  20.79 Poorcuber09
169.  20.80 FeelTheBeat
170.  20.91 rubiksboy0710
171.  20.98 gancubethebest
172.  21.31 One Wheel
173.  21.60 GooseCuber
174.  21.83 Jlit
175.  22.04 Mike Hughey
176.  22.09 user10086
177.  23.72 Theoruff
178.  24.53 Kgcubers
179.  24.98 sporteisvogel
180.  25.18 freshcuber.de
181.  25.64 HiroshiCubes
182.  25.67 MazeHew
183.  27.13 qwr
184.  27.14 mee7
185.  27.40 Elisa
186.  27.72 Rubika-37-021204
187.  28.85 Fisko
188.  29.21 kflynn
189.  30.10 falsnn
190.  30.21 Nash171
191.  30.80 Jacck
192.  32.56 Mr Cuber
193.  32.76 NinjaDax2011
194.  33.73 Beckham
195.  34.11 auntie
196.  34.45 Lutz_P
197.  35.41 tungsten
198.  37.14 kvineeta
199.  37.19 Svand0lf
200.  37.91 mahdi is a cuber 
201.  37.97 Meatalic_Cuber
202.  40.71 yassin but 
203.  42.88 Aluminum
204.  43.27 MatsBergsten
205.  44.06 redpineappleman
206.  45.03 Masked
207.  45.58 FH1986
208.  46.37 ShortStuff
209.  56.15 JailtonMendes
210.  1:06.38 Panagiotis Christopoulos
211.  DNF N/A Cubing
211.  DNF Raghav jha


*4x4x4*(122)
1.  28.46 cuberkid10
2.  28.71 Luke Garrett
3.  30.19 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  31.13 RP_Cubed
5.  31.57 tJardigradHe
6.  32.65 G2013
7.  32.81 Carter-Thomas
8.  34.16 Hayden Ng
9.  34.54 NewoMinx
10.  34.73 Zeke Mackay
11.  34.95 dycocubix
12.  35.66 Charles Jerome
13.  36.19 PeterH2N
14.  36.21 ichcubegerne
15.  36.73 DLXCubing
16.  36.74 gsingh
17.  37.19 MrKuba600
18.  37.72 Magdamini
19.  37.78 DGCubes
20.  37.89 tsutt099
21.  38.48 alyzsnyzs
22.  38.57 agradess2
23.  39.01 cubingintherain
24.  39.10 BradenTheMagician
25.  39.24 Ash Black
26.  39.27 Boris McCoy
27.  39.40 abhijat
28.  39.69 Liam Wadek
29.  39.76 20luky3
30.  39.89 turtwig
31.  40.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  40.84 Camerone Chin
33.  40.88 MartinN13
34.  41.56 tommyo11
35.  41.76 PratikKhannaSkewb
36.  42.21 TheDubDubJr
37.  43.54 Jammy
38.  44.16 Tues
39.  44.25 TheReasonableCuber
40.  44.67 hah27
41.  44.94 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
42.  46.41 Antto Pitkänen
43.  46.52 Icecube77
43.  46.52 eyeballboi
45.  46.77 Cubey_Tube
46.  46.85 abunickabhi
47.  47.41 Fred Lang
48.  47.52 Dylan Swarts
49.  47.83 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
50.  48.35 Parke187
51.  48.38 Nuuk cuber
52.  48.50 Cooki348
53.  48.80 Christopher Fandrich
54.  48.96 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
55.  49.06 edsch
56.  49.94 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  50.38 toinou06cubing
58.  52.47 lumes2121
59.  52.70 Jay Cubes
60.  52.80 bennettstouder
61.  53.07 Gan11Cuber
62.  53.67 qT Tp
63.  54.77 Josiah Blomker
64.  54.98 Winfaza
65.  56.23 bh13
66.  56.66 Peter Preston
67.  56.75 PCCuber
68.  57.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  57.74 Loffy8
70.  57.88 Calumv 
71.  57.99 ican97
72.  58.70 toastedcuber
73.  58.71 Timona
74.  58.86 Alpha cuber
75.  59.18 baseballjello67
76.  59.46 cuberswoop
77.  59.65 d2polld
78.  59.83 breadears
79.  59.86 LittleLumos
80.  1:00.03 JustGoodCuber
81.  1:00.14 DynaXT
82.  1:03.43 chancet4488
83.  1:03.73 CornerTwisted
84.  1:07.42 Aussie Saad
85.  1:07.56 rdurette10
86.  1:08.59 filmip
87.  1:09.39 Li Xiang
88.  1:10.76 stanley chapel
89.  1:10.93 kumato
90.  1:12.38 padddi
91.  1:13.59 Jrg
92.  1:13.78 ARSCubing
93.  1:15.14 Jaco Momberg 
94.  1:15.88 CT-6666
95.  1:16.24 Calcube
96.  1:16.58 MaxwellCobb
97.  1:16.96 Poorcuber09
98.  1:17.64 user10086
99.  1:19.68 One Wheel
100.  1:19.79 Abram Grimsley
101.  1:21.22 Luke Solves Cubes
102.  1:21.72 Sellerie11
103.  1:24.20 gancubethebest
104.  1:24.94 Mike Hughey
105.  1:29.43 freshcuber.de
106.  1:29.55 Homeschool Cubing
107.  1:33.88 That1Cuber
108.  1:34.40 nigelthecuber
109.  1:36.94 sporteisvogel
110.  1:36.95 pb_cuber
111.  1:39.15 Hyperion
112.  1:48.36 hebscody
113.  1:49.03 Jacck
114.  1:52.24 thomas.sch
115.  1:59.39 MatsBergsten
116.  2:07.93 MazeHew
117.  2:21.01 mahdi is a cuber 
118.  2:47.65 Svand0lf
119.  5:16.58 ShortStuff
120.  DNF any name you wish
120.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
120.  DNF rubix guy


*5x5x5*(75)
1.  55.71 tJardigradHe
2.  56.36 Hayden Ng
3.  58.90 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  1:01.03 ichcubegerne
5.  1:01.22 Luke Garrett
6.  1:03.45 RP_Cubed
7.  1:06.87 Zeke Mackay
8.  1:06.95 BrianJ
9.  1:07.15 dycocubix
10.  1:07.81 Ash Black
11.  1:08.64 turtwig
12.  1:11.51 TheDubDubJr
13.  1:12.01 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  1:14.49 G2013
15.  1:14.57 agradess2
16.  1:16.85 DGCubes
17.  1:16.95 Liam Wadek
18.  1:18.00 alyzsnyzs
19.  1:18.27 tsutt099
20.  1:19.44 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:19.75 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:21.07 Jammy
23.  1:21.33 Tues
24.  1:25.51 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:25.52 quing
26.  1:25.89 tommyo11
27.  1:26.03 abunickabhi
28.  1:26.53 Dylan Swarts
29.  1:27.06 hah27
30.  1:28.84 qaz
31.  1:29.93 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
32.  1:30.07 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  1:32.55 Antto Pitkänen
34.  1:33.97 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:35.06 Parke187
36.  1:36.05 Christopher Fandrich
37.  1:41.64 Alpha cuber
38.  1:42.27 Cooki348
39.  1:43.35 LittleLumos
40.  1:46.28 cuberswoop
41.  1:48.13 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  1:51.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:51.17 breadears
44.  1:53.08 Jaco Momberg 
45.  1:54.98 baseballjello67
46.  1:56.01 Gan11Cuber
47.  1:57.13 Timona
48.  1:57.73 Calumv 
49.  1:58.94 bh13
50.  1:59.54 lumes2121
51.  2:01.20 CornerTwisted
52.  2:03.40 qT Tp
53.  2:07.44 Calcube
54.  2:10.33 Loffy8
55.  2:11.76 One Wheel
56.  2:12.16 rdurette10
57.  2:14.08 d2polld
58.  2:16.09 Jrg
59.  2:19.30 Homeschool Cubing
60.  2:19.45 Josiah Blomker
61.  2:23.20 Poorcuber09
62.  2:29.47 JustGoodCuber
63.  2:29.76 filmip
64.  2:31.07 Rubika-37-021204
65.  2:37.85 MaxwellCobb
66.  2:37.96 sporteisvogel
67.  2:42.17 DynaXT
68.  2:50.72 thomas.sch
69.  3:00.92 Jacck
70.  3:03.21 Sellerie11
71.  3:05.80 freshcuber.de
72.  3:07.62 Mike Hughey
73.  3:42.77 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  4:06.92 MatsBergsten
75.  4:37.80 user10086


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:46.85 tJardigradHe
2.  1:47.33 ichcubegerne
3.  1:56.72 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1:58.64 NewoMinx
5.  2:00.14 Ash Black
6.  2:04.90 agradess2
7.  2:09.36 Luke Garrett
8.  2:11.31 Liam Wadek
9.  2:18.87 turtwig
10.  2:20.69 Keroma12
11.  2:21.79 Tues
12.  2:26.31 LwBigcubes
13.  2:27.79 xyzzy
14.  2:28.85 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  2:30.28 BradenTheMagician
16.  2:36.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  2:37.70 Nuuk cuber
18.  2:39.31 tsutt099
19.  2:41.16 DGCubes
20.  2:45.95 quing
21.  2:48.33 TheReasonableCuber
22.  2:57.40 Jammy
23.  3:01.70 Chris Van Der Brink
24.  3:21.16 Antto Pitkänen
25.  3:41.57 One Wheel
26.  3:55.79 CornerTwisted
27.  4:01.94 baseballjello67
28.  4:12.92 Calumv 
29.  4:16.92 Jrg
30.  4:17.48 Jaco Momberg 
31.  4:26.68 rdurette10
32.  4:29.68 Homeschool Cubing
33.  4:31.77 Calcube
34.  4:32.68 MaxwellCobb
35.  4:49.72 Rubika-37-021204
36.  5:04.39 thomas.sch
37.  5:19.30 Mike Hughey
38.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:50.86 ichcubegerne
2.  3:00.25 Ash Black
3.  3:20.64 agradess2


Spoiler



4.  3:26.06 Liam Wadek
5.  3:38.11 turtwig
6.  3:43.10 Nuuk cuber
7.  3:47.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  3:54.73 Tues
9.  4:00.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  4:01.12 BradenTheMagician
11.  4:45.06 Kit Clement
12.  4:47.67 TheReasonableCuber
13.  4:47.80 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  5:51.70 One Wheel
15.  5:53.73 Jrg
16.  6:31.98 Homeschool Cubing
17.  6:47.90 thomas.sch
18.  7:10.21 filmip
19.  7:15.92 baseballjello67
20.  7:37.75 Mike Hughey
21.  8:25.81 CornerTwisted
22.  DNF Dylan Swarts
22.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
22.  DNF Calumv 
22.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(49)
1.  3.94 Ianis the cuber
2.  4.20 darrensaito
3.  4.34 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  4.82 cuberswoop
5.  5.15 Yo123
6.  5.35 Luke Garrett
7.  5.46 leomannen
8.  5.54 turtwig
9.  6.98 ichcubegerne
10.  7.18 RP_Cubed
11.  7.34 Magdamini
12.  7.67 dycocubix
13.  7.87 Hayden Ng
14.  8.25 Imsoosm
15.  8.77 Beckham
16.  9.35 Ash Black
17.  9.61 sigalig
18.  10.37 Christopher Fandrich
19.  10.40 BradenTheMagician
20.  11.28 hah27
21.  11.47 Dylan Swarts
22.  14.30 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
23.  14.35 CornerTwisted
24.  16.23 Tues
25.  17.25 user10086
26.  17.66 Li Xiang
27.  17.85 Sphericality
28.  18.87 rubix guy
29.  19.82 WHACKITROX
30.  21.27 Jaco Momberg 
31.  24.72 Antto Pitkänen
32.  25.45 Jammy
33.  26.91 stanley chapel
34.  27.97 filmip
35.  28.25 Mike Hughey
36.  30.22 White KB
37.  32.05 Hyperion
38.  36.97 MatsBergsten
39.  38.33 quing
40.  40.28 Gan11Cuber
41.  45.70 thomas.sch
42.  49.40 Calumv 
43.  50.22 That1Cuber
44.  51.70 Homeschool Cubing
45.  53.24 MaxwellCobb
46.  54.48 hydynn
47.  54.82 Jacck
48.  1:36.13 Josiah Blomker
49.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  17.09 JakeAK
2.  21.45 Gregory Alekseev
3.  24.79 hah27


Spoiler



4.  26.18 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  29.41 tommyo11
6.  39.55 RP_Cubed
7.  42.14 Keroma12
8.  44.98 Skullush
9.  46.42 qunbacca
10.  46.89 ican97
11.  47.15 2019ECKE02
12.  47.75 Riddler97
13.  1:04.60 revaldoah
14.  1:29.57 Jammy
15.  1:31.37 abunickabhi
16.  1:31.45 Mike Hughey
17.  1:40.23 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:56.86 LittleLumos
19.  2:02.88 filmip
20.  2:18.88 MatsBergsten
21.  2:48.72 Luke Garrett
22.  2:52.87 Jacck
23.  3:06.95 padddi
24.  3:45.96 sporteisvogel
25.  6:52.80 lumes2121
26.  9:38.63 freshcuber.de
27.  DNF G2013
27.  DNF d2polld
27.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
27.  DNF Ash Black


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:32.80 hah27
2.  3:53.25 Keroma12
3.  7:26.50 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  8:29.48 MatsBergsten
5.  8:50.23 Jacck
6.  12:44.58 qunbacca
7.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  DNF G2013
7.  DNF sporteisvogel
7.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  5:30.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  19:03.14 Jacck
3.  21:35.13 qunbacca


Spoiler



4.  DNF G2013
4.  DNF MatsBergsten
4.  DNF hah27
4.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  32:07.72 Jacck
2.  47:33.29 qunbacca
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF qunbacca

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  7/7 45:00 MatsBergsten
2.  19/32 60:00 Cale S
3.  13/21 52:12 hah27


Spoiler



4.  5/6 25:42 Jacck
5.  1/2 2:41 abunickabhi
5.  15/41 60:00 Keroma12


*3x3x3 one-handed*(125)
1.  11.63 Luke Garrett
2.  11.73 BrianJ
3.  12.39 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  12.65 Shaun Mack
5.  13.48 asacuber
6.  13.59 RP_Cubed
7.  13.62 lilwoaji
8.  13.86 Charles Jerome
9.  14.12 GenTheThief
10.  14.42 darrensaito
11.  14.58 tJardigradHe
12.  14.66 NewoMinx
13.  14.95 Yo123
14.  15.01 turtwig
15.  15.72 JackPfeifer
16.  16.36 cuberkid10
17.  16.54 eyeballboi
18.  16.57 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  16.60 MrKuba600
20.  16.64 PCCuber
21.  16.77 remopihel
22.  16.81 tsutt099
23.  16.83 Boris McCoy
24.  16.85 Camerone Chin
25.  17.18 BradenTheMagician
26.  17.39 ichcubegerne
27.  17.40 Magdamini
28.  17.89 dycocubix
29.  18.53 JakeAK
30.  18.82 abunickabhi
31.  18.88 Tues
32.  19.16 gsingh
33.  19.69 MartinN13
34.  19.74 Hayden Ng
35.  20.26 G2013
36.  20.40 DGCubes
37.  20.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
38.  21.49 hah27
39.  22.06 qaz
40.  22.19 agradess2
41.  22.44 Gan11Cuber
42.  22.47 xyzzy
43.  22.70 ican97
44.  22.73 Antto Pitkänen
45.  22.96 Calumv 
46.  23.04 TheReasonableCuber
47.  23.49 Cuber2s
48.  23.58 Christopher Fandrich
49.  23.70 Dylan Swarts
49.  23.70 Nuuk cuber
51.  24.19 quing
52.  24.46 Parke187
53.  24.50 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  24.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  25.22 trangium
56.  25.28 d2polld
57.  25.29 lumes2121
58.  26.04 Fred Lang
59.  26.11 Sphericality
60.  26.32 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  26.39 Peter Preston
62.  26.44 tommyo11
63.  26.61 Alpha cuber
64.  26.66 Winfaza
65.  26.82 Cubey_Tube
66.  26.84 revaldoah
67.  27.19 Loffy8
68.  27.56 RyanSoh
69.  27.83 Fisko
70.  27.86 Luke Solves Cubes
71.  28.26 breadears
72.  28.37 epride17
73.  28.45 Keroma12
74.  28.48 Jammy
75.  28.69 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
76.  28.92 toastedcuber
77.  28.95 chancet4488
78.  29.20 Jaco Momberg 
79.  30.99 Calcube
80.  31.06 LittleLumos
81.  31.29 baseballjello67
82.  31.56 Jay Cubes
83.  32.23 Timona
84.  32.25 Cubing Forever
85.  33.75 CornerTwisted
86.  34.06 hebscody
87.  34.76 rdurette10
88.  35.27 VectorCubes
89.  35.56 toinou06cubing
90.  35.58 Aadil ali
91.  35.87 Poorcuber09
92.  38.25 WoowyBaby
93.  39.09 freshcuber.de
94.  40.25 Homeschool Cubing
95.  40.39 MaxwellCobb
96.  41.46 cuberswoop
97.  41.91 KellanTheCubingCoder
98.  42.45 DynaXT
99.  42.67 Hyperion
100.  43.51 One Wheel
101.  43.84 ARSCubing
102.  44.36 WHACKITROX
103.  44.45 Mike Hughey
104.  44.49 pb_cuber
105.  44.69 Abram Grimsley
106.  45.57 nigelthecuber
107.  45.64 gancubethebest
108.  46.14 sporteisvogel
109.  47.38 Aussie Saad
110.  48.55 qunbacca
111.  49.67 stanley chapel
112.  50.42 padddi
113.  52.58 Josiah Blomker
114.  55.03 TheKaeden10
115.  59.29 user10086
116.  1:00.29 CT-6666
117.  1:00.34 Theoruff
118.  1:00.53 Jacck
119.  1:01.34 That1Cuber
120.  1:02.28 Rubika-37-021204
121.  1:15.15 thomas.sch
122.  1:37.99 kvineeta
123.  1:42.11 MatsBergsten
124.  DNF Sellerie11
124.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  37.48 Luke Garrett
2.  44.77 DGCubes
3.  1:00.83 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  1:09.10 JackPfeifer
5.  3:14.77 Homeschool Cubing


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  35.30 ichcubegerne
2.  44.93 Nuuk cuber
3.  51.00 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  56.60 tsutt099
5.  1:13.13 Dylan Swarts
6.  1:17.52 JackPfeifer
7.  1:18.09 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:19.50 Jacck
9.  1:24.31 Jammy
10.  1:37.58 Gan11Cuber
11.  1:48.54 Jaco Momberg 
12.  2:16.17 Calumv 
13.  2:33.71 thomas.sch
14.  DNF RP_Cubed
14.  DNF quing
14.  DNF MatsBergsten
14.  DNF Christopher Fandrich
14.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  30.33 (32, 31, 28) davidr
2.  45.33 (45, 47, 44) Jammy
3.  49.33 (50, 49, 49) CornerTwisted


Spoiler



4.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
4.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
4.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) brad711
4.  DNF (DNF, 40, 34) Mike Hughey
4.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(62)
1.  39.18 Luke Garrett
2.  40.00 RP_Cubed
3.  41.97 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  42.26 cuberkid10
5.  44.34 darrensaito
6.  48.99 turtwig
7.  49.64 dycocubix
8.  49.83 gsingh
9.  51.45 Hayden Ng
10.  51.93 Tues
11.  52.35 DGCubes
12.  53.01 tsutt099
13.  53.99 TheDubDubJr
14.  56.80 ichcubegerne
15.  57.19 Ash Black
16.  57.48 abunickabhi
17.  57.66 Christopher Fandrich
18.  58.37 Antto Pitkänen
19.  59.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:00.09 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:01.00 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:01.40 Dylan Swarts
23.  1:01.71 Gan11Cuber
24.  1:02.49 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:04.00 eyeballboi
26.  1:04.11 TheReasonableCuber
27.  1:05.92 Icecube77
28.  1:06.62 Jammy
29.  1:07.71 Cooki348
30.  1:10.02 Oliver Pällo
31.  1:10.52 Loffy8
32.  1:16.79 Calumv 
33.  1:16.96 Peter Preston
34.  1:17.07 agradess2
35.  1:17.45 Cuber2s
36.  1:19.04 Josiah Blomker
37.  1:19.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  1:19.97 qT Tp
39.  1:20.06 toinou06cubing
40.  1:22.79 DynaXT
41.  1:24.94 CornerTwisted
42.  1:25.45 d2polld
43.  1:35.66 rdurette10
44.  1:38.04 Jaco Momberg 
45.  1:38.86 MaxwellCobb
46.  1:40.56 Poorcuber09
47.  1:43.24 Abram Grimsley
48.  1:43.41 cuberswoop
49.  1:44.12 Sellerie11
50.  1:44.34 That1Cuber
51.  1:44.74 GooseCuber
52.  1:44.92 Aussie Saad
53.  1:51.14 Calcube
54.  1:55.09 Luke Solves Cubes
55.  1:59.60 Jrg
56.  2:07.58 Mike Hughey
57.  2:10.16 CT-6666
58.  2:11.39 hebscody
59.  2:16.77 user10086
60.  2:46.60 rubix guy
61.  2:46.71 Hyperion
62.  3:02.51 falsnn


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:49.89 Luke Garrett
2.  1:50.44 Hayden Ng
3.  1:57.26 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  2:05.03 tsutt099
5.  2:06.69 Tues
6.  2:07.87 ichcubegerne
7.  2:10.33 Ash Black
8.  2:15.28 abunickabhi
9.  2:16.98 agradess2
10.  2:18.21 DGCubes
11.  2:20.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  2:20.52 turtwig
13.  2:21.04 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:24.08 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:29.36 Jammy
16.  2:35.77 Antto Pitkänen
17.  2:41.94 Nuuk cuber
18.  2:43.11 TheReasonableCuber
19.  2:49.65 Christopher Fandrich
20.  2:57.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  2:57.82 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:12.56 cuberswoop
23.  3:13.38 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  3:28.72 Cuber2s
25.  3:39.03 qT Tp
26.  3:41.15 Jaco Momberg 
27.  3:41.55 Loffy8
28.  3:42.35 CornerTwisted
29.  3:45.10 Josiah Blomker
30.  3:47.54 rdurette10
31.  3:57.66 Calumv 
32.  4:00.48 d2polld
33.  4:01.93 DynaXT
34.  4:16.99 Calcube
35.  4:28.82 Jrg
36.  4:42.67 MaxwellCobb
37.  4:50.93 Sellerie11
38.  5:21.27 Abram Grimsley
39.  5:55.41 Luke Solves Cubes
40.  7:08.02 user10086


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  4:23.71 ichcubegerne
2.  4:46.78 BradenTheMagician
3.  4:48.99 Tues


Spoiler



4.  4:51.93 turtwig
5.  4:57.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
6.  5:21.27 Jammy
7.  5:22.74 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:23.36 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:47.25 Antto Pitkänen
10.  5:52.76 Dylan Swarts
11.  6:24.36 DGCubes
12.  7:13.45 CornerTwisted
13.  7:56.03 Calumv 
14.  8:12.43 rdurette10
15.  8:50.45 Jrg
16.  12:32.21 Hyperion
17.  12:49.95 d2polld
18.  DNF Calcube


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  7:03.23 ichcubegerne
2.  8:30.17 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  8:34.68 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  8:43.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
5.  8:48.39 turtwig
6.  8:56.50 Tues
7.  10:19.45 Antto Pitkänen
8.  10:25.45 TheReasonableCuber
9.  14:55.58 Jrg
10.  15:56.34 CornerTwisted


*Clock*(65)
1.  4.58 edsch
2.  4.70 JChambers13
3.  4.73 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  4.84 Bashy
5.  4.85 vishwasankarcubing
6.  4.86 Carter-Thomas
7.  5.15 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  5.59 VectorCubes
9.  5.62 MartinN13
10.  6.08 Oliver Pällo
11.  6.11 Camerone Chin
12.  6.23 Luke Garrett
13.  6.34 Zeke Mackay
14.  6.81 TheDubDubJr
14.  6.81 BradenTheMagician
16.  7.14 Heath Flick
17.  7.16 tsutt099
18.  7.34 Magdamini
19.  7.36 NewoMinx
20.  7.53 dycocubix
21.  7.73 qaz
21.  7.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  8.06 RP_Cubed
23.  8.06 cubingintherain
25.  8.37 Tues
26.  8.47 2019ECKE02
27.  8.71 Jammy
28.  8.75 Li Xiang
29.  8.77 Sphericality
30.  8.79 tJardigradHe
31.  8.84 Ash Black
32.  9.00 tommyo11
33.  9.05 Parke187
34.  9.42 Christopher Fandrich
35.  9.62 Cale S
36.  10.06 Chris Van Der Brink
36.  10.06 lumes2121
38.  10.14 Nuuk cuber
39.  10.44 DGCubes
40.  10.45 ichcubegerne
41.  10.74 Fisko
42.  10.82 remopihel
43.  11.68 Hayden Ng
44.  12.19 MrKuba600
45.  12.46 Antto Pitkänen
46.  12.95 quing
47.  12.99 Peter Preston
48.  13.36 That1Cuber
49.  13.63 Mike Hughey
50.  14.10 Panagiotis Christopoulos
51.  14.20 leomannen
52.  14.49 freshcuber.de
53.  16.20 Cubey_Tube
54.  16.98 Jacck
55.  18.12 Poorcuber09
56.  18.59 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  19.61 kflynn
58.  20.04 Tyler Bennett
59.  21.18 Cuber2s
60.  21.61 d2polld
61.  26.81 Abram Grimsley
62.  29.30 Homeschool Cubing
63.  41.64 Dylan Swarts
64.  1:11.69 MatsBergsten
65.  DNF MaxwellCobb


*Megaminx*(47)
1.  35.47 Heewon Seo
2.  42.12 NewoMinx
3.  45.06 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.26 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  47.41 NoahCubing
6.  49.63 MrKuba600
7.  49.95 RP_Cubed
8.  52.82 dycocubix
9.  59.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  59.36 BradenTheMagician
11.  59.70 Ash Black
12.  1:01.83 tJardigradHe
13.  1:02.82 Tues
14.  1:04.29 Fred Lang
15.  1:05.47 ichcubegerne
16.  1:07.26 alyzsnyzs
17.  1:07.31 Jammy
18.  1:08.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:09.04 agradess2
20.  1:11.42 DGCubes
21.  1:15.45 tsutt099
22.  1:15.48 Loffy8
23.  1:16.93 Hayden Ng
24.  1:18.75 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:18.87 The Cubing Fanatic
26.  1:22.58 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:23.00 tommyo11
28.  1:40.61 d2polld
29.  1:41.17 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  1:57.21 TheReasonableCuber
31.  2:02.13 Poorcuber09
32.  2:06.55 CornerTwisted
33.  2:14.99 Homeschool Cubing
34.  2:24.77 stanley chapel
35.  2:26.76 nigelthecuber
36.  2:35.10 Christopher Fandrich
37.  2:40.04 Mike Hughey
38.  2:43.24 One Wheel
39.  3:15.63 MaxwellCobb
40.  3:19.54 Jacck
41.  3:25.46 Luke Solves Cubes
42.  4:06.54 user10086
43.  4:41.63 Abram Grimsley
44.  DNF Liam Wadek
44.  DNF Cubey_Tube
44.  DNF freshcuber.de
44.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Pyraminx*(103)
1.  2.12 Heath Flick
2.  2.18 parkertrager
3.  2.20 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.24 dycocubix
5.  2.59 RP_Cubed
6.  2.65 DGCubes
7.  2.72 Cooki348
8.  2.90 Magdamini
9.  2.93 oliviervlcube
10.  3.00 Camerone Chin
11.  3.06 asacuber
12.  3.08 MartinN13
13.  3.11 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  3.11 Ash Black
15.  3.12 tsutt099
16.  3.16 remopihel
17.  3.23 EvanWright1
18.  3.31 Ontricus
18.  3.31 Charles Jerome
20.  3.58 Shaun Mack
21.  3.76 Luke Garrett
22.  3.77 Cody_Caston
23.  3.78 Pyratechnics
24.  3.91 BradenTheMagician
25.  3.96 BrianJ
26.  4.04 JackPfeifer
27.  4.16 darrensaito
28.  4.34 Liam Wadek
29.  4.50 ichcubegerne
30.  4.54 cubingintherain
31.  4.67 Sphericality
32.  4.93 tommyo11
33.  5.02 Cuber2s
34.  5.10 Zeke Mackay
35.  5.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  5.14 Brendyn Dunagan
37.  5.16 Homeschool Cubing
38.  5.27 TheDubDubJr
39.  5.41 Oliver Pällo
40.  5.43 Tues
41.  5.61 Cale S
42.  5.74 cuberkid10
43.  5.86 GooseCuber
44.  6.04 quing
45.  6.09 Fisko
46.  6.10 Nuuk cuber
47.  6.11 vishwasankarcubing
48.  6.13 VectorCubes
49.  6.24 Calcube
50.  6.29 Loffy8
51.  6.33 NewoMinx
52.  6.49 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  6.63 Alpha cuber
54.  6.70 2019ECKE02
55.  6.75 Li Xiang
56.  6.76 Dylan Swarts
57.  7.03 Peter Preston
58.  7.10 Parke187
58.  7.10 Christopher Fandrich
60.  7.14 Antto Pitkänen
61.  7.18 Jammy
62.  7.30 WHACKITROX
63.  7.37 agradess2
64.  7.45 Calumv 
65.  7.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  7.66 hebscody
67.  7.70 MaxwellCobb
68.  7.73 baseballjello67
69.  7.86 CornerTwisted
70.  7.92 lumes2121
71.  8.11 Josiah Blomker
72.  8.16 qT Tp
73.  8.25 ARSCubing
74.  8.35 TheReasonableCuber
75.  8.45 cuberswoop
75.  8.45 Mike Hughey
77.  8.72 rdurette10
78.  8.84 Poorcuber09
79.  8.88 That1Cuber
80.  9.01 Aussie Saad
81.  9.42 abunickabhi
82.  9.77 DynaXT
83.  9.99 Jaco Momberg 
84.  10.04 gsingh
85.  10.15 d2polld
86.  10.35 Cubey_Tube
87.  10.91 Abram Grimsley
88.  11.21 TheKaeden10
89.  11.42 Hyperion
90.  11.73 user10086
91.  12.40 pb_cuber
92.  12.89 Jacck
93.  13.02 mahdi is a cuber 
94.  13.54 Luke Solves Cubes
95.  14.08 Kgcubers
96.  14.54 Mr Cuber
97.  16.05 Aluminum
98.  18.58 gancubethebest
99.  20.47 Theoruff
100.  30.68 Beckham
101.  37.69 MatsBergsten
102.  1:06.21 kvineeta
103.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Square-1*(74)
1.  5.68 David ep
2.  6.50 Oxzowachi
3.  6.90 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.20 Christopher Fandrich
5.  8.21 Adweehun
6.  8.46 2019ECKE02
7.  8.54 EvanWright1
8.  8.79 Cale S
9.  9.14 cubingintherain
10.  9.25 tsutt099
11.  9.36 JackPfeifer
12.  9.39 BrianJ
13.  9.99 Shaun Mack
14.  10.14 Camerone Chin
15.  10.16 RP_Cubed
16.  10.33 Charles Jerome
17.  10.89 Hayden Ng
18.  11.42 Magdamini
19.  11.43 Carter-Thomas
20.  11.62 darrensaito
21.  12.65 BradenTheMagician
22.  12.75 MrKuba600
23.  12.91 Zeke Mackay
24.  12.92 dycocubix
25.  13.25 Ash Black
26.  13.71 Peter Preston
27.  13.97 ichcubegerne
28.  14.04 Luke Garrett
29.  14.83 vishwasankarcubing
30.  15.15 Boris McCoy
31.  15.20 leomannen
32.  15.64 Antto Pitkänen
33.  16.09 cuberkid10
34.  16.10 NewoMinx
35.  16.13 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  16.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
37.  19.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  19.49 Tues
39.  21.36 TheDubDubJr
40.  23.39 tommyo11
41.  23.53 agradess2
42.  24.79 CornerTwisted
43.  25.80 Josiah Blomker
44.  27.98 Jammy
45.  28.21 Nuuk cuber
46.  28.62 Liam Wadek
47.  29.06 lumes2121
48.  29.41 TheReasonableCuber
49.  30.85 DynaXT
50.  31.37 Calcube
51.  32.47 qunbacca
52.  32.58 CrispyCubing
53.  33.48 Dylan Swarts
54.  35.51 Cubey_Tube
55.  35.70 Homeschool Cubing
56.  36.00 Geneva
57.  36.95 Jaco Momberg 
58.  42.76 Calumv 
59.  43.25 qT Tp
60.  43.45 rdurette10
61.  46.91 sporteisvogel
62.  47.75 Mike Hughey
63.  51.12 Abram Grimsley
64.  51.20 Poorcuber09
65.  53.17 MaxwellCobb
66.  59.63 Fisko
67.  1:01.88 quing
68.  1:11.77 Jacck
69.  1:22.12 user10086
70.  1:26.48 d2polld
71.  1:33.07 mahdi is a cuber 
72.  2:06.48 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  2:49.06 MatsBergsten
74.  DNF Heewon Seo


*Skewb*(104)
1.  1.87 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.05 Legomanz
3.  2.30 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2.64 BrianJ
5.  2.65 Charles Jerome
6.  2.92 Bashy
7.  3.10 Cale S
8.  3.22 Ianis the cuber
9.  3.25 Magdamini
10.  3.40 tsutt099
11.  3.48 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  3.60 Antto Pitkänen
13.  3.61 MrKuba600
14.  3.62 dycocubix
15.  3.67 asacuber
16.  3.71 alyzsnyzs
17.  3.73 parkertrager
18.  3.76 Tues
19.  3.78 JackPfeifer
20.  3.93 Vlad Hordiienko
21.  4.01 RP_Cubed
21.  4.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  4.05 CornerTwisted
24.  4.06 Zeke Mackay
24.  4.06 VectorCubes
26.  4.17 Luke Garrett
27.  4.41 Alpha cuber
28.  4.42 Sphericality
29.  4.46 d2polld
30.  4.58 ichcubegerne
31.  4.65 darrensaito
32.  4.68 remopihel
33.  4.69 cubingintherain
34.  4.70 Shaun Mack
35.  4.83 Liam Wadek
36.  4.88 Peter Preston
37.  4.90 Aussie Saad
38.  4.96 TheDubDubJr
39.  4.98 qaz
40.  5.15 BradenTheMagician
41.  5.31 David ep
42.  5.35 lumes2121
43.  5.41 2019ECKE02
44.  5.42 vishwasankarcubing
45.  5.46 cuberswoop
46.  5.47 cuberkid10
47.  5.55 DGCubes
48.  5.94 Jammy
49.  6.12 Jaco Momberg 
50.  6.17 edsch
51.  6.18 Chris Van Der Brink
52.  6.30 Hayden Ng
53.  6.50 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  6.90 tommyo11
55.  6.92 Camerone Chin
56.  6.98 Parke187
57.  7.18 WHACKITROX
58.  7.27 Fisko
59.  7.36 theit07
60.  7.64 Dylan Swarts
61.  7.86 abunickabhi
62.  7.88 Poorcuber09
63.  8.00 baseballjello67
64.  8.04 Li Xiang
65.  8.16 Nuuk cuber
66.  8.43 Keroma12
67.  8.47 Christopher Fandrich
68.  8.55 Calcube
69.  8.56 DynaXT
70.  8.74 TheReasonableCuber
71.  8.76 agradess2
72.  8.80 Calumv 
73.  8.92 Josiah Blomker
74.  9.20 qT Tp
75.  9.44 Cubey_Tube
76.  9.45 quing
77.  10.00 Hyperion
78.  10.03 Oliver Pällo
79.  10.88 ARSCubing
80.  11.00 Luke Solves Cubes
81.  11.37 GooseCuber
82.  11.58 Homeschool Cubing
83.  11.85 nigelthecuber
84.  12.23 KellanTheCubingCoder
85.  12.40 Beckham
86.  12.56 Mike Hughey
87.  12.96 kflynn
88.  13.21 hebscody
89.  13.55 Cooki348
90.  13.96 That1Cuber
91.  15.07 rdurette10
92.  15.10 Panagiotis Christopoulos
93.  15.20 ShortStuff
94.  16.01 Caden Fisher
95.  16.20 Abram Grimsley
96.  17.28 thomas.sch
97.  17.78 TheKaeden10
98.  18.23 Jacck
99.  19.47 pb_cuber
100.  19.53 MatsBergsten
101.  20.58 mahdi is a cuber 
102.  20.83 FH1986
103.  24.54 MaxwellCobb
104.  31.24 user10086


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  23.38 DGCubes
2.  28.77 CrispyCubing
3.  28.96 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  30.09 CornerTwisted
5.  31.88 JackPfeifer
6.  32.61 Nuuk cuber
7.  33.19 ichcubegerne
8.  39.47 cuberswoop
9.  40.27 tsutt099
10.  41.40 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  46.34 Homeschool Cubing
12.  57.20 abunickabhi
13.  1:02.06 Mike Hughey
14.  1:17.75 That1Cuber
15.  1:19.85 thomas.sch
16.  1:27.73 Hyperion
17.  1:37.47 Gan11Cuber
18.  1:55.63 MaxwellCobb


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:08.65 Luke Garrett
2.  3:52.28 dycocubix
3.  4:06.01 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  4:32.86 Tues
5.  4:52.21 Antto Pitkänen
6.  5:15.36 Jammy
7.  5:15.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  5:16.10 Nuuk cuber
9.  6:04.11 Christopher Fandrich
10.  7:51.73 CornerTwisted
11.  8:16.65 Poorcuber09
12.  9:01.37 baseballjello67
13.  13:16.15 Luke Solves Cubes
14.  DNF ichcubegerne


*Redi Cube*(15)
1.  6.27 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.26 dollarstorecubes
3.  10.57 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.07 tsutt099
5.  12.57 Ash Black
6.  13.39 ichcubegerne
7.  15.43 Luke Garrett
8.  16.17 CornerTwisted
9.  20.44 Homeschool Cubing
10.  22.49 abunickabhi
11.  28.00 Mike Hughey
12.  29.43 Rubika-37-021204
13.  30.78 Abram Grimsley
14.  36.13 Jacck
15.  43.22 Tyler Bennett


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  22.34 DGCubes
2.  28.90 Ash Black
3.  30.80 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  37.60 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  41.91 Homeschool Cubing
6.  43.85 Nuuk cuber
7.  50.60 tsutt099
8.  56.46 Mike Hughey
9.  1:13.41 One Wheel
10.  1:18.25 Jacck
11.  1:21.05 Rubika-37-021204
12.  2:05.43 Abram Grimsley


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  15.78 quing
2.  19.42 ichcubegerne
3.  21.46 cuberswoop


Spoiler



4.  23.63 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  28.83 bennettstouder
6.  33.00 MatsBergsten
7.  2:03.87 user10086
8.  3:18.31 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  48.84 WoowyBaby
2.  52.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  56.77 Jammy


Spoiler



4.  74.21 MaxwellCobb
5.  DNF RP_Cubed
5.  DNF any name you wish
5.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  13.28 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.74 ichcubegerne
3.  27.58 Beckham


Spoiler



4.  30.15 Ash Black
5.  32.47 Calcube
6.  36.66 Homeschool Cubing
7.  49.53 CornerTwisted
8.  54.47 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  56.94 tsutt099
10.  1:00.91 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:02.81 quing
12.  1:04.33 Magdamini
13.  1:05.16 user10086
14.  1:34.32 Abram Grimsley
15.  1:38.28 mahdi is a cuber 
16.  1:47.46 thomas.sch
17.  2:52.86 Hyperion


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:44.64 DGCubes
2.  5:33.63 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  18.18 Charles Jerome
2.  21.88 edd_dib
3.  24.31 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  37.55 Kit Clement
5.  51.91 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  54.59 Peter Preston
7.  55.15 Der Der
8.  1:15.20 xyzzy
9.  1:16.75 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:16.41 DGCubes
11.  2:21.39 One Wheel
12.  3:08.07 thomas.sch
13.  DNF Dylan Swarts



*Contest results*(243)
1.  1290 Luke Garrett
2.  1214 Ash Black
3.  1181 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1159 ichcubegerne
5.  1138 tsutt099
6.  1124 dycocubix
7.  1107 BradenTheMagician
8.  1064 Tues
9.  988 DGCubes
10.  985 BrianJ
11.  952 MrKuba600
12.  914 Antto Pitkänen
13.  901 Magdamini
14.  898 Hayden Ng
15.  884 NewoMinx
16.  883 Jammy
17.  872 Charles Jerome
18.  864 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  857 Nuuk cuber
20.  838 Christopher Fandrich
21.  834 agradess2
22.  808 TheDubDubJr
22.  808 Zeke Mackay
24.  807 darrensaito
25.  789 cuberkid10
26.  787 turtwig
27.  767 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  765 tJardigradHe
29.  757 Camerone Chin
30.  748 TheReasonableCuber
31.  728 Dylan Swarts
31.  728 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  702 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  698 Liam Wadek
34.  698 cubingintherain
36.  694 CornerTwisted
37.  687 Shaun Mack
38.  677 tommyo11
39.  672 asacuber
40.  649 Brendyn Dunagan
41.  622 alyzsnyzs
42.  604 Calumv 
43.  602 hah27
43.  602 abunickabhi
43.  602 gsingh
46.  577 Carter-Thomas
47.  574 quing
48.  563 Cale S
49.  554 Peter Preston
50.  550 lumes2121
50.  550 d2polld
52.  544 vishwasankarcubing
53.  537 Yo123
54.  524 eyeballboi
55.  523 Cuber2s
56.  510 MartinN13
57.  503 Sphericality
58.  501 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
59.  499 Parke187
60.  498 VectorCubes
60.  498 Cooki348
62.  491 Alpha cuber
63.  490 Ianis the cuber
63.  490 baseballjello67
65.  489 edsch
66.  488 Calcube
67.  483 Jaco Momberg 
68.  481 Cubey_Tube
69.  472 G2013
70.  468 remopihel
71.  463 EvanWright1
72.  460 Gan11Cuber
73.  457 cuberswoop
73.  457 Loffy8
75.  445 parkertrager
76.  441 Josiah Blomker
77.  439 Homeschool Cubing
78.  436 Boris McCoy
79.  430 2019ECKE02
80.  428 leomannen
81.  427 qaz
82.  426 Fred Lang
83.  420 Utkarsh Ashar
84.  399 qT Tp
85.  396 Oliver Pällo
86.  390 JackPfeifer
87.  385 PratikKhannaSkewb
88.  382 Icecube77
89.  373 Mike Hughey
90.  361 Ontricus
90.  361 DynaXT
92.  359 abhijat
93.  350 rdurette10
93.  350 Poorcuber09
95.  347 David ep
96.  343 Aussie Saad
97.  329 lilwoaji
98.  326 MaxwellCobb
98.  326 toinou06cubing
100.  325 ARSCubing
101.  322 Li Xiang
102.  313 PeterH2N
103.  311 trangium
104.  306 PCCuber
105.  303 Imsoosm
105.  303 GenTheThief
107.  294 JakeAK
108.  292 Jay Cubes
109.  291 Luke Solves Cubes
110.  286 bennettstouder
111.  285 ican97
112.  282 sigalig
113.  279 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
114.  267 rubix guy
115.  266 Jacck
116.  263 Fisko
116.  263 That1Cuber
118.  262 WHACKITROX
119.  261 The Cubing Fanatic
119.  261 Abram Grimsley
119.  261 Legomanz
122.  253 Timona
123.  251 stanley chapel
124.  244 BMcCl1
124.  244 NoahCubing
126.  241 xyzzy
127.  239 Winfaza
128.  238 WoowyBaby
129.  235 20luky3
130.  231 LittleLumos
131.  228 breadears
132.  225 user10086
133.  223 Aadil ali
134.  220 Hyperion
135.  218 hebscody
136.  216 nigelthecuber
136.  216 beabernardes
138.  213 toastedcuber
138.  213 revaldoah
140.  207 chancet4488
141.  205 Jrg
142.  203 Cody_Caston
143.  200 SpeedyReedy
144.  196 qunbacca
144.  196 One Wheel
146.  193 Keroma12
147.  189 MatsBergsten
148.  184 Pyratechnics
148.  184 FishyIshy
150.  182 GooseCuber
151.  178 TheKaeden10
152.  166 pb_cuber
153.  165 Bashy
154.  162 Sellerie11
155.  160 KellanTheCubingCoder
156.  157 Heath Flick
157.  156 White KB
158.  150 Riddler97
159.  149 hydynn
160.  148 Cubixy
160.  148 CT-6666
162.  146 epride17
163.  142 any name you wish
164.  140 freshcuber.de
165.  139 RyanSoh
166.  137 CrispyCubing
167.  132 gancubethebest
168.  131 thomas.sch
169.  128 sporteisvogel
170.  127 padddi
171.  125 filmip
172.  124 JustGoodCuber
172.  124 Beckham
174.  120 brad711
175.  119 Rubika-37-021204
176.  116 Maxematician
177.  115 theit07
177.  115 RifleCat
179.  114 TheSilverBeluga
180.  113 buzzteam4
181.  112 DLXCubing
182.  108 SpeedyOctahedron
183.  106 Cubing Forever
184.  103 Theoruff
185.  100 Geneva
186.  99 pizzacrust
187.  97 oliviervlcube
188.  96 lucyd266
189.  94 superkitkat106
189.  94 bh13
191.  92 dhafin
192.  91 kumato
193.  90 Lvl9001Wizard
193.  90 qwr
195.  87 Vlad Hordiienko
196.  81 kflynn
196.  81 rubiksboy0710
198.  77 Oxzowachi
199.  75 HiroshiCubes
200.  74 Adweehun
201.  70 Kgcubers
202.  66 JChambers13
203.  63 mahdi is a cuber 
204.  62 Kal-Flo
205.  56 Heewon Seo
205.  56 falsnn
207.  55 Panagiotis Christopoulos
208.  52 MazeHew
209.  47 FeelTheBeat
210.  43 Mr Cuber
211.  42 Jlit
212.  41 kvineeta
213.  38 tungsten
214.  37 Gregory Alekseev
215.  36 Kit Clement
215.  36 Aluminum
217.  35 ShortStuff
218.  33 LwBigcubes
219.  32 mee7
220.  31 Skullush
220.  31 Elisa
222.  30 Caden Fisher
223.  29 redpineappleman
224.  26 Nash171
224.  26 Svand0lf
226.  23 NinjaDax2011
227.  21 auntie
228.  20 TheFlyingDuck
228.  20 FH1986
228.  20 Lutz_P
231.  18 davidr
232.  17 dollarstorecubes
233.  16 edd_dib
234.  15 Meatalic_Cuber
235.  14 yassin but 
235.  14 Tyler Bennett
237.  11 Der Der
237.  11 OriEy
239.  10 Krökeldil
239.  10 Masked
241.  7 JailtonMendes
242.  5 N/A Cubing
243.  4 Raghav jha


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2022)

243 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 177!

That means our winner this week is *theit07!* Congratulations!!


----------

